# Netzform in Frankreich ? Immer noch TT ? Auch in Industrie?



## element. (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
steht eigentlich alles im Betreff...

Muss ich für französische Kunden (Kunden noch nicht bekannt) einen 4 -poligen Hauptschalter vorsehen? Ist anzunehmen, dass viele Industriebetriebe noch TT haben?
Wer hat ab und zu mit Frankreich zu tun?

Danke


----------



## St3v3a3 (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

wir hatten letztes Jahr eine Anlage in Frankreich aufgebaut.

Irgendwann kam dann auch eine Email mit Mängeln und darunter auch das der Hauptschalter 4 polig sein muss.

Müsste Mitte des Jahres gewesen sein.


----------



## JesperMP (8 Januar 2020)

Im Vertrag wurde die Spezifikationen für der Maschine von der Lieferant oder von die Kunde definiert ?
Die Versorgung für eine Maschine muss ja voraus abgeklärt werden. Nicht erst beim Installation.

Es wurde mich wundern wenn in Frankreich immer 4 Leiter + PE immer verkabelt werden, obwohl nur die 3 Phasen verwendet werden. 
Kupfer ist sehr teuer geworden, und wird nur teuerer in die Zukunft.
Wir liefern Maschinen nach Frankreich, und meines Wissens haben wir immer nur 3-polige Hauptschalter.


----------



## TheLevel (8 Januar 2020)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch noch eine Anlage nach Frankreich geliefert - 4-poliger Hauptschalter war ebenso gefordert wie das wegschalten des Neutralleiters bei Sicherungsautomaten.
Aber, wie JesperMP schon sagte, sowas muss doch vorher geklärt werden....?


----------



## element. (8 Januar 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Schon klar, dass man das vorher klären und vereinbaren kann, aber nicht, wenn der Kunde noch nicht bekannt ist (wie oben geschrieben).
Es geht in diesem Fall nicht um beauftragte Sondermaschinen, sondern um Serienmaschinen für den EU-Markt, die man bei uns "aus dem Katalog" kaufen kann.


----------



## winnman (8 Januar 2020)

Ja dann würde ich den 4 poligen Schalter einfach vorsehen.

Bei 4 poliger Anspeisung mit PeN dann einfach den Nullungsbügel vor eurem Hauptschalter einbauen.
Bei 5 poliger Anspeisung dann halt ohne Pen Bügel.

Damit könnt ihr dann eigentlich alle fälle abdecken.


----------



## element. (9 Januar 2020)

Danke.

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den Leitungsschutzschalter mit N-Kontakt in einer Norm gefunden, oder ist das immer französischer "Kundenwunsch" ?
Dazu kann ich in der 60204 leider nichts finden. Gibt's da noch so eine Art "Französische VDE 0100" aus der das kommt?

Danke und 
Gruß


----------



## Benjamin (10 Januar 2020)

In der Rohfassung der IEC 60204-1 wird gleich am Anfang auf nationale Besonderheiten verwiesen:



> 7.2.3: Disconnection of the neutral conductor is mandatory in a TN-S system (France
> and Norway).



In der VDE Fassung "DIN EN 60204-1" übgrigens auch im Abschnitt "Nationaler Anhang NC - Abweichungen in anderen Ländern" ... Das muss man aber natürlich auch erst mal wissen


----------



## element. (14 Januar 2020)

Benjamin schrieb:


> In der VDE Fassung "DIN EN 60204-1" übgrigens auch im Abschnitt "Nationaler Anhang NC - Abweichungen in anderen Ländern" ... Das muss man aber natürlich auch erst mal wissen



Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe die ÖVE 60204 und da fehlt dieser Anhang anscheinend!


----------



## element. (14 Januar 2020)

Benjamin schrieb:


> In der VDE Fassung "DIN EN 60204-1" übgrigens auch im Abschnitt "Nationaler Anhang NC - Abweichungen in anderen Ländern" ... Das muss man aber natürlich auch erst mal wissen



Oder doch nicht? welche Ausgabe hast du? 
https://www.vde-verlag.de/previewpdf/70100523.pdf


----------



## Benjamin (14 Januar 2020)

DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1):2019-06

Der Anhang NC ist nicht im eigentlichen Inhaltsverzeichnis der Norm. Steht mit anderen Anhängen zwischen Deckblatt und der Seite 1 der Norm. Zumindest bei mir ...


----------



## element. (30 Januar 2020)

Benjamin, ist absolut richtig. Ich habe jetzt auch die DIN EN 60204-1 besorgt und da gibt es den Anhang NC, wo die Besonderheiten für andere Länder drin stehen. Komisch, dass die ÖVE das weggelassen hat!


----------

